# Warning if renting car



## andy0897 (Jul 9, 2019)

A mate of mine who does Uber had car accident with his own car so he wanted to rent a car short term to work went place called UCar they offered him a Toyota Camry 2013 300 thousand Klm on it for 269 per week silly idiot took it goes out for first job this morning and called me to help him the steering arm to driver side front wheel broke off !!! WTF!!! Was with him when he called them shit service told him wait tow truck for 3 hrs !!!! I told him tell them u want full refund and they said to him they need to investigate what happen.... BEWARE TGIS COMPANY IF U GOING TO RENT


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

andy0897 said:


> A mate of mine who does Uber had car accident with his own car so he wanted to rent a car short term to work went place called UCar they offered him a Toyota Camry 2013 300 thousand Klm on it for 269 per week silly idiot took it goes out for first job this morning and called me to help him the steering arm to driver side front wheel broke off !!! WTF!!! Was with him when he called them shit service told him wait tow truck for 3 hrs !!!! I told him tell them u want full refund and they said to him they need to investigate what happen.... BEWARE TGIS COMPANY IF U GOING TO RENT


I tried to rent with Ucar but they never had cars, thank god by the sounds of it


----------

